
High School Students and Alumni Are Using Social Media to Expose Racism - aspenmayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/style/blm-accounts-social-media-high-school.html
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200617142119/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200617142119/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/style/blm-
accounts-social-media-high-school.html)

